# Johnny Test Season 7 confirmed by a new teaser



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 15, 2019)

Even if you liked the TV show or not, Johnny Test has returned from his grave for a season 7, confirmed by a brand new teaser that was uploaded to Youtube. This teaser did not have to show off much, except that the show will be produced by *WildBrain Studios*. Did you like the show to begin with? Let me know.


----------

